# Verbos terminados em -iar com conjugação irregular



## Macunaíma

Os verbos terminados em -iar, no presente do indicativo, normalmente são conjugados -io/ -ia (eu guio, tu guias, ele guia, etc). Essa é a forma regular. Na forma irregular, eles vêm conjugados -eio/ -eia (eu odeio, tu odeias, ele odeia), que coincide com a forma regular dos verbos em -ear. 

Pois bem, hoje alguém estava lendo um relatório que eu escrevi e chamou minha atenção para um "intermedia" que eu tinha escrito, dizendo que o correto é "intermedeia", que me soou péssimo. Eu insisti que estava certo e consultei um conjugador. Eu estava errado. E não só isso: remediar se conjuga "eu remedeio" .

Eu só queria perguntar aos outros membros aqui do PT se alguém instintivamente diria "eu intermedeio" ou "eu intermedio", "eu remedeio" ou "eu remedio".

Só isso.


----------



## uchi.m

Macunaíma said:


> Os verbos terminados em -iar, no presente do indicativo, normalmente são conjugados -io/ -ia (eu guio, tu guias, ele guia, etc). Essa é a forma regular. Na forma irregular, eles vêm conjugados -eio/ -eia (eu odeio, tu odeias, ele odeia), que coincide com a forma regular dos verbos em -ear.
> 
> Pois bem, hoje alguém estava lendo um relatório que eu escrevi e chamou minha atenção para um "intermedia" que eu tinha escrito, dizendo que o correto é "intermedeia", que me soou péssimo. Eu insisti que estava certo e consultei um conjugador. Eu estava errado. E não só isso: remediar se conjuga "eu remedeio" .
> 
> Eu só queria perguntar aos outros membros aqui do PT se alguém instintivamente diria "eu intermedeio" ou "eu intermedio", "eu remedeio" ou "eu remedio".
> 
> Só isso.


Eu sabia dessa do intermediar porque assisti a um programa do Pasquale no qual ele comentava isso.

Assistir a TV compensa. Mas só quando não é divertido.

(O Pasquale que me perdoe, mas fez falta umas _pasqualitas_ no programa dele)


----------



## uchi.m

Esses verbos irregulares se conjugam como o pentear. Dica: eu me penteio.

Etimologicamente, eu acho que todos esses irregulares deviam terminar em -ear. Mas é só chute.

EDIT: medeor = aliviar, curar, servir para


----------



## Carfer

Quanto a '_remediar_', sim, diria instintivamente '_remedeio_' (que aliás, também é um substantivo que por cá se usa com alguma frequência, significando uma solução temporária ou precária para uma situação que não pode ser resolvida capazmente, resultando desse uso  que é mais óbvia a conjugação do verbo correspondente). Quanto a '_intermediar_' também diria _'intermedeio_', mas já não é tão instintivo, o que não deixa de ser curioso porque _'medeio_' (do verbo '_mediar_') também me sai instintivamente. Por alguma razão, o verbo composto é menos instintivo do que a sua raíz.


----------



## Istriano

No Brasil se negocia, em Portugal se negoceia. 

-iar


> de v. da 1ª conj., contrasta com -ear, e tem número tb. considerável de v., mais de 400, sendo ainda relativamente fecunda; não apresenta a corregularidade de -ear, mas seus v., em grande maioria, seguem o padrão, tomado aqui como exemplo, de assobiar: assobio, assobias, assobia, assobiamos, assobiais, assobiam; assobiava etc.; assobiei etc.; assobiarei etc.; assobiaria etc.; assobiasse etc.; assobiar etc.; assobiando; assobiado – o que significa tratar-se de v. regular; há, entretanto, uns quantos – como ansiar e odiar – que cruzam as f. rizotônicas como se fossem em -ear (anseio/odeio, anseias/odeias, anseia/odeia, anseiam/odeiam, mas ansiamos/odiamos, ansiais/odiais, donde anseie/odeie, anseies/odeies, anseie/odeie, anseiem/odeiem, mas ansiemos/odiemos, ansieis/odieis) e uns quantos outros – como agenciar, alumiar, apreciar, balbuciar, cadenciar, clemenciar, depreciar, desapreciar, desnegociar, despremiar, desremediar, diligenciar, evidenciar, gerenciar, incendiar, indulgenciar, mediar, premiar, presenciar, promediar, remediar, silenciar, vivenciar – que acusam a um tempo o padrão regular de assobiar e o irregular de ansiar, casos em que, pelo menos no Brasil, o padrão de ansiar parece corresponder a uma faixa etária mais velha ou a um registro ruralizante ou popularizante; mobiliar e desmobiliar flutuam, nas f. rizotônicas, entre o acento intensivo em -bi- ou em -li- (apelando-se, no primeiro caso, para grafias como mobilhar, desmobilhar, mobilar e desmobilar, que tornam regulares os v. em causa); em casos de paronímia (do tipo afiar:afear, arriar:arrear, ciar:cear, enfiar:enfear, estiar:estear, piar: pear), ocorre troca de padrões, já no código escrito, já no oral – como forte índice de pequena culturalização formal; ver -oar


(Dicionário Houaiss)


----------



## Alentugano

Istriano said:


> No Brasil se negocia, em Portugal se negoceia.
> 
> -iar
> 
> (Dicionário Houaiss)



No Brasil se premia*, em Portugal se premeia. 


Em Portugal premia = _apertava, fazia pressão sobre algo... _ Exemplo: _Jorge premia o botão e a TV não ligava.
_


----------



## Macunaíma

Eu perguntei porque, nos dois casos, a conjugação regular é a única que me teria ocorrido espontaneamente. 


> mediar, premiar, presenciar, promediar, remediar, silenciar, vivenciar – que acusam a um tempo o padrão regular de assobiar e o irregular de ansiar, casos em que, pelo menos no Brasil, o padrão de ansiar parece corresponder a uma faixa etária mais velha ou a um registro *ruralizante* ou popularizante



Foi exatamente essa a impressão que eu tive quando ouvi "intermedeia", de que se tratava de uma fala rural (no estilo de -emo[s] em vez de -amos:_ nós cheguemos tarde da noite_).


----------



## Outsider

Alentugano said:


> No Brasil se premia*, em Portugal se premeia.
> 
> 
> Em Portugal premia = _apertava, fazia pressão sobre algo... _ Exemplo: _Jorge premia o botão e a TV não ligava.
> _


Creio que as duas formas coexistem em Portugal. A mim faz-me alguma impressão ouvir "premeia" e "negoceio"...

No caso de "remediar" penso que diria "remedeia", embora "remedia" também não me choque. No caso de "intermediar" não sei, porque nunca uso essa palavra. (O que faz um mediador?... Medeia ou media?)


----------



## uchi.m

Outsider said:


> (O que faz um mediador?... Medeia ou media?)


Se mediava, então não media. A não ser que medisse algo em vez de mediar!


----------



## Macunaíma

Outsider said:


> No caso de "remediar" penso que diria "remedeia", embora "remedia" também não me choque. No caso de "intermediar" não sei, porque nunca uso essa palavra. (O que faz um mediador?... Medeia ou media?)



O que me surpreendeu foi que os dicionários que eu consultei não trazem a forma regular como opção. A minha impressão é de que, caso tenha de conjugar estes dois verbos, um brasileiro optaria instintivamente pela forma regular, por isso abri este tópico. 

No texto onde eu usei "intermedia", eu estava falando sobre uma corretora de valores; "mediar" segue a mesma conjugação. Eu jamais escreveria/diria que um mediador "medeia" um debate (agora, com o novo acordo ortográfico, eu nem saberia se isso se lê medêia ou medéia...). 

Acho que esse é um daqueles casos em que a regra não corresponde à prática, e meio que desnecessariamente (já discuti outros casos assim em tópicos que eu abri sobre particípios passados e verbos ditos defectivos).


----------



## englishmania

Do _ciberdúvidas_



> [Resposta] Verbo *coar*: no Brasil -  *côo*, *côas*, *côa*, *coamos*, *coais*, *coam*. Em Portugal – *coo*, *côas*, *côa*, *coamos*, *coais*, *coam*.
> 
> *Mediar*: *medeio*, *medeias*, *medeia*, *mediamos*, *mediais*, *medeiam*.
> 
> *Enxaguar*: No Brasil – *enxáguo*, *enxáguas*, *enxágua*, *enxaguamos*, *enxaguais*, *enxáguam*. Em Portugal – *enxaguo*, *enxaguas*, *enxagua*, *enxaguamos*, *enxaguais*, *enxaguam*.
> 
> *Resfolegar*: No Brasil – *resfólego*, *resfólegas*, *resfólega*, *resfolegamos*, *resfolegais*, *resfólegam*. Em Portugal – *resfolego*, *resfolegas*, *resfolega*, *resfolegamos*, *resfolegais*, *resfolegam*.
> 
> *C.M.  :: 25/05/2000*






> [Pergunta] Qual a forma correcta?
> Negocia ou negoceia?
> *J.Félix  ::  :: Portugal*
> 
> [Resposta] *Negoceia* é a forma popular, enquanto *negocia* é a forma culta da 3ª. pessoa do singular do presente do indicativo do verbo *negociar*.
> Ambas já estão consagradas, indistintamente.


----------



## uchi.m

englishmania said:


> Do _ciberdúvidas
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *Resfolegar*: No Brasil – *resfólego*, *resfólegas*, *resfólega*, *resfolegamos*, *resfolegais*, *resfólegam*. Em Portugal – *resfolego*, *resfolegas*, *resfolega*, *resfolegamos*, *resfolegais*, *resfolegam*.
Click to expand...

Sou português e não sabia?


----------



## Audie

Macu, não sou membro do _PT_, mas digo que _nunca antes na história desse_ fio alguém se lembrou do "truque" dos famosos verbos MARIO. 
Esse bizu foi quase como _dólares na cueca_ pra passar nos vestibulares.

Mas, mesmo com esse apoio mnemônico, também não me conformo com '_(inter/re)medeio_'. Só isso 

englishmania, não sei se no Nordeste inteiro, se só no sertão de Pernambuco ou se só em parte da minha família do Interior, mas, para a 1ª pessoa do singular do presente do indicativo de '_enxaguar_', costuma(va)-se dizer '_enxagôo_'.


----------



## Macunaíma

Eu apenas usei uma siglazinha que vem a calhar, não quis insinuar que haja réus do Supremo entre nós, mensaleiros ou portadores de divisas não declaradas em sua indumentária íntima. 

Eu também não engulo bem a terminação em -eio nesses verbos. Quando é que um _dotô_ vai reconhecer a variante regular e nos tirar da clandestinidade?

Já reparou que na língua portuguesa a gente vive uma situação peculiar: nem somos ditados por uma norma oficial, nem é o Deus-dará como em inglês. Daí a gente vive nessa ansiedade sem saber a quem seguir ou quem tem o poder de dizer o que é certo. Eu tenho a vaga sensação de que é uma nau desgovernada, esta língua, mas não tenho a coragem de ser o primeiro a rasgar a fantasia e sair escrevendo como der na telha em relatórios formais. Você tem?

P.S.: enxagôo eu já ouvi também.


----------



## Istriano

Macunaíma said:


> nem somos ditados por uma norma oficial


Somos sim, mas felizmente só durante a época do vestibular.


----------



## GOODVIEW

Istriano said:


> Somos sim, mas felizmente só durante a época do vestibular.



Hahahaha, isso é verdade. Somos um país assombrado pelo vestibular, pelos concursos públicos, exames de todo tipo, pela " língua culta". O resultado, às vezes, é uma linguagem, incluindo aí a pronúncia, beirando o artificial. Não me parece que Portugal viva esse tipo de dilema.


----------



## uchi.m

GOODVIEW said:


> Hahahaha, isso é verdade. Somos um país assombrado pelo vestibular, pelos concursos públicos, exames de todo tipo, pela " língua culta". O resultado, às vezes, é uma linguagem, incluindo aí a pronúncia, beirando o artificial. Não me parece que Portugal viva esse tipo de dilema.


O Pasquale está errado?  Não, não, ele só fala diferente. O errado não existe.


----------



## Audie

Macunaíma said:


> Eu apenas usei uma siglazinha que vem a calhar, não quis insinuar que haja réus do Supremo entre nós, mensaleiros ou portadores de divisas não declaradas em sua indumentária íntima.
> 
> Eu também não engulo bem a terminação em -eio nesses verbos. Quando é que um _dotô_ vai reconhecer a variante regular e nos tirar da clandestinidade?
> 
> Já reparou que na língua portuguesa a gente vive uma situação peculiar: nem somos ditados por uma norma oficial, nem é o Deus-dará como em inglês. Daí a gente vive nessa ansiedade sem saber a quem seguir ou quem tem o poder de dizer o que é certo. Eu tenho a vaga sensação de que é uma nau desgovernada, esta língua, mas não tenho a coragem de ser o primeiro a rasgar a fantasia e sair escrevendo como der na telha em relatórios formais. Você tem?
> 
> P.S.: enxagôo eu já ouvi também.


Também não, mas pensava eu que você tava ali segurando o leme com uma certa firmeza. Já eu estou de colombina-grumete (se já mudaram pra grumet*a*, me perdoem, não tenciono contrariar o combativo movimento feminista,  é tão somente ignorância da evolução artificial da língua) completamente mareada, mas de colete salva-vida e bem pertinho dos botes.
P.S.:





uchi.m said:


> O Pasquale está errado?  Não, não, ele só fala diferente. O errado não existe.


Desculpe, meu senhor, '_diferente_' também non ecziste. Tudo agora é '_diferenciado_'.


----------



## Vanda

Lembrei-me de você ontem, Macu. EStava revisando um texto da faculdade em que trabalho e dei de cara com ''media'' em vez de medeia (lembre-se: é conjugado como odeia). Daí perguntei a alguns coordenadores de curso que estavam à minha volta qual era a forma da 3a pessoa (sem dizer nada) e todos, unanimente, disseram: media. Quase caíram do salto quando mostrei a forma culta do verbo.
Uchi, realmente não existe erro linguístico, existem variantes da língua: culta, formal, informal, coloquial, popular, etc. Querer dizer que a forma culta é a única certa é discriminação, assim como dizer que a ''raça branca'' é a única raça ''boa''. 
De novo, é onde e quando você vai usar a variante escolhida que conta. 
Acho graça dos brasileiros, tão informais, quererem bater pé na língua ''certa'' quando ele próprio vive mudando o tal ''certo'' ao bel-prazer. Na hora de se sentir superior aos que não puderam ter uma educação formal como ele mesmo, ele vem com este papo de falar a língua ''certa'' e que os outros pobre-coitadinhos não a conhecem porque não são ''tão bons quanto eu sou''!


----------



## uchi.m

Audierunt said:


> Desculpe, meu senhor, '_diferente_' também non ecziste. Tudo agora é '_diferenciado_'.


Será que demora muito para _diferenciado _também deixar de eczistir?  É claro que existem diferenças entre uma variante e outra. _Abruzóio _é claramente diferente de _abra os olhos_, variante usada em Curitiba, e de _abre os olhos_, usada em São Paulo capital. Todas diferentes. Tanto pela conjugação verbal pela morfologia das palavras.

Chamar _diferente _de _diferenciado _é que nem propaganda de banco, que tem agência dos pobres e agência dos endinheirados. Não deixam de ser agências de bancos. 

Ou seja, o _diferente _agora é igual e diferenciado ao mesmo tempo? Tem dó


----------

